# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  MonBaby, wearable baby monitor, MonDevices Inc., New York, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - MonDevices Inc.

"MonBaby - Baby Monitor in a Smart Button" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

MonBaby Kickstarter Video 

Published on Oct 7, 2014




> MonDevices launched a Kickstarter campaign to speed along the manufacturing process for MonBaby on October, 6th, 2014.

----------


## Airicist

MonBaby Smart Button. Product video.

Published on Jun 22, 2015




> See our new video! MonBaby is the baby monitor in a form of a button and the mobile app with smart alerts. Breathing movements, body position (on the back or on the stomach), fall detection, proximity removal – choose only the alerts you want to receive!

----------


## Airicist

MonBaby. I'm on my back!

Published on Feb 16, 2016




> MonBaby is an award-winning baby monitor that snaps onto any article of a child’s clothing, just like a button. MonBaby’s uniqueness lies in its universal form factor. Use it as your child grows! Any onesie or pajama works. MonBaby takes a different proactive approach to monitoring. Breathing movements, body position (on the back or on the stomach), fall detection, proximity removal – choose only the alerts you want to receive.

----------

